# Help me make soft (almost soggy) fries!



## RobsanX (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, there is a restaurant in town that makes their own French fries. They are soft (almost soggy), and almost brown in color. They look terrible, but they are absolutely delicious. Does anyone know how to make these non-crispy French fries?

I have an electronic deep frier, so I can experiment pretty easily, but I just wanted a starting point...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 11, 2008)

There are several ways to do this ... but perhaps the easist way to start experimenting is to use fresh, room temp. potatoes cut into fries and then fry at 285ºF - 325ºF just until tender and only slightly brown. Low temp cooks the potato strips - higher temps brown and crisp them

This is really easy to do if you make "home fries" or "cottage fries" where you are frying them in a skillet ... over crowed they steam as much as they fry - they might get nice color but they are soft and soggy.


----------



## RobsanX (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info! So I should try frying them just in one step as opposed to par-frying them then frying them again?

I figured low temps were the key, but so many things I try turn to utter garbage, and I hate wasting food!


----------

